# Help I.D.ing this Shelby Supreme



## necessaryevil (May 27, 2009)

I picked this up at a car show last weekend, can't find any old ads with this bike in it. I'm guessing late prewar/early postwar, no signs of a tank ever mounted, looks to be complete, grips look wrong. Serial no is on the bottom bracket and looks to be W30411. Morrow hub (no stamped date) crank has a slight dog leg to it. Anyone know what year this is?


----------



## JRE (May 27, 2009)

Late forties early fifties.


----------



## AntonyR (May 28, 2009)

Oh no. That is absolutely a prewar bike. '41/2.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 28, 2009)

*Morrow Hub Code...*

It does have a code it should be a letter and number 1-4  ... example 

k 1 =Jan-Mar 1941

p 4 =Oct-Dec 1946

It could be early postwar...too 

There was a guy on the web that makes tanks for that bike Jaf-Co but his site was removed he still sells them...


----------



## necessaryevil (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I wiped the hub down a little bit and found P1 36 13, so maybe P1 is late '41? I am told that Shelby used Schwinn cranks, maybe I'll pull it out and see if it's dated also.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 28, 2009)

*Post war...*



Aeropsycho said:


> It does have a code it should be a letter and number 1-4  ... example
> 
> k 1 =Jan-Mar 1941
> 
> ...





Did you read what I wrote Son....?


"P" is 1946...  Your Bike is probably Jan-Mar 1946



The codes start at 1931=A.... 1940=J ... the last one I have seen had a T=1951

Bendix merged or bought out Morrow in 1946...They still used the hubs until 1951


----------



## necessaryevil (May 28, 2009)

Oh, the number is the quarter, not the year! So it's first quarter of 46. Show's how little I know about ballon tire stuff.:o Thanks


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 28, 2009)

*A Lot of...*

People don't know as much as you do... It is just a matter of studying it closer and others sharing their knowledge most of it is hidden or missplaced...

This is the best place to ask questions sometimes it takes a while to get answers but the knowledge on here is priceless...

I have the same bike you have I had to fight on ebay for a tank!

The guy I mentioned does make a tank I don't have his phone number it is fiberglass but once it is painted it looks the same 

That style Shelby frame is very light Thin tubing...

The crank probably has a SMB in the middle of a oval stamped on it, I have never heard of Schwinn making a crank for them... they look similar.
Most bikes are all parted out you are lucky to have it complete.

Clean it, Ride it....Done


----------



## AntonyR (May 28, 2009)

So first year post war, which is made with prewar parts- front loader delta light with chrome bezel, truss rods, chain guard, etc. Even the crank, being the subtle dogleg style, is rare to see post war. I admit I was wrong about the date, but if it wasn't for that dang hub, I would have bet the farm on it. *since I live in the city, I wouldn't have to pay that bet...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 1, 2009)

*Biscuit...*

Since we are talkin farms... It probably had, a Biscuit  Light someone probably added the front loader off their sisters bike and got yelled at...

and the crank dogleg...? I don't see it, the earlier crank is different where it comes up to the sprocket more like a steped edge on a Elgin or Roadmaster...

All Shelbys had these trusses. 

The Fork crown is pretty rounded...

The chain guard is questionable...Usually a Wing... or Blimp shape flat metal.


----------



## necessaryevil (Jun 1, 2009)

Do you by any chance have a pic of a biscuit headlight?, or maybe even a pic of your bike would be cool. If I end up keeping this bike I'd like to make it correct if anything is wrong. The crank is weird, not a dramatic dogleg to it like prewar bikes I've seen, but it does have one. I did find a pic of my same chainguard on a 30's Shelby, and a pic of a similar Shelby with a similar headlight as mine. I think I just have a weird bike


----------

